# Muffler Noise Gate



## fig (May 24, 2021)

I built this one a month or so ago, but it wouldn't clamp, so I put it aside until today.
I tested all the components in other pedals to make sure they were functioning.
I tried other dual opamps but no help or change, so I
I swapped the 2n3904s for 2n4401s and the 2n5485 for a J113 and it clamped like a real Russian Mafia-bot!
I started BBing a simple noise gate schematic I found. It clamps, but needs a bit more twerking....er tweaking.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 25, 2021)

Clean!


So you got it working for the Clampdown...






...Without it wearing the blue and brown.

...
Working hard in N Caro
Gitalong gitalong...

Who's barmy now?


----------



## Paradox916 (May 25, 2021)

Nice work there buddy, super clean, love the big knob! How does it compare to the muzzle?


----------



## fig (May 25, 2021)

You are much too kind, thank you! I've yet to build the Muzzle*,  though I suspect the Muzzle offers a bit more panache.
The knob is the Mission Control from LMS. It's heavy duty!

* I've yet to discover the exact moment in which one can purchase either version AND the chip. I've been consulting with a witch doctor, and I'm hoping they can _tell me what to do_.

Tim


----------

